# Creatine Monohydrate?



## 45ACP (Dec 20, 2010)

As far as Creatine Mono, are all brands about the same or is there a particular Brand that is head and shoulders above the rest?

Thanks in advance for your help and response's!


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 20, 2010)

as far as creatine mono goes, the most for you money is the best. it's all the same.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 21, 2010)

45ACP said:


> As far as Creatine Mono, are all brands about the same or is there a particular Brand that is head and shoulders above the rest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and response's!



I like the science behind Orotine and I'm currently having a superior experience with creatine nitrate, over my usual creapure.  

Nothing is more economical then mono, but Orotine is relatively cheap for what they offer.  If you can afford to sample, its worth giving these two a try, imho.


----------



## gopro (Dec 21, 2010)

Just use a CM from a reputable company and you will be fine. IF, by any chance, you find CM screws with your stomach (as it does mine), only then try Kre Alkalyn (PH adjusted CM).


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 21, 2010)

I think you will be happy with the results. Creatine is one of the most underrated supplements on he market today. I think mostly do to the fact that everyone sells it and its been saturated into every site,mag,book and then some. 

So these days people think Meh its just creatine so what!!

Like it or not creatine works and a good creatine works even better. Ancient strength is one of the best pre work out creatine products you can get. The combo of fast,medium, and slow creatines gives you what you need right away and also sustained over time throughout the workout. A bottle of ancient strength combined with reg creatine mono used on off days is perfect. Its also cheap too.
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/sto...ength-p61.html


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 21, 2010)

ancient strength would be better if it was in a capsule form, and not horse sized tablets.

you have to take 3 per serving.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ive always made sure it is creapure!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 21, 2010)

Just don't buy creatine from China..... it will be full of all kinds of mysterious shit.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 21, 2010)

I just use Dymatize Micronized Creatine Mono... Cheap, Pharmaceutical Grade, PERFECT !!


----------



## 45ACP (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I am going to buy a small container first and see how my body reacts to it.

Again I appreciate all responses!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 22, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Ive always made sure it is creapure!



Same here.  It's not the cheapest monohydrate out there but you're paying for the added confidence.  But you can get a kilo of it for 17 bucks from our website Creapure Ultra pure Creatine monohydrate supplement made in Germany

17 bucks for 200 days worth (2.5g 2x/day,) is pretty dang cost effective for a supplement that has stood the test of time and still stands tall against newer and innovative forms of creatine.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 3, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> 17 bucks for 200 days worth (2.5g 2x/day,) is pretty dang cost effective for a supplement that has stood the test of time and still stands tall against newer and innovative forms of creatine.



This week at our website, you can get 1 kilo of 100% Creapure for $15.25

Creapure Ultra pure Creatine monohydrate supplement made in Germany

Our New Year's sale will run all week and includes our entire product line.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/p...mordial-performances-2011-new-years-sale.html


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 3, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Ive always made sure it is creapure!



Agreed.  It's the only creatine I can pop in my mouth, swig some water and be good to go.  Flavorless and finely powdered.


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 3, 2011)

45ACP said:


> As far as Creatine Mono, are all brands about the same or is there a particular Brand that is head and shoulders above the rest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and response's!



honistly i love using Creapure (pp's i use)
cheap and high quality. i add it into my PREWO  ASGT or GURANIMO also. 
good stuff.
screw all the hyped up bullshit blends and names. 
creatine mono/ CREAPURE: tried, tested, true.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> This week at our website, you can get 1 kilo of 100% Creapure for $15.25
> 
> Creapure Ultra pure Creatine monohydrate supplement made in Germany
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 5, 2011)

I just picked up a bottle of gnc pro performance. It seems like its good stuff Im getting good pumps this week. I was also going to ask is the pro performance line of good quality? Pure Creatine in so cheap now compared to what it used to cost me back in the mid 90s when I 1st got into it.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 5, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> I just picked up a bottle of gnc pro performance. It seems like its good stuff Im getting good pumps this week. I was also going to ask is the pro performance line of good quality? Pure Creatine in so cheap now compared to what it used to cost me back in the mid 90s when I 1st got into it.



How much per capsule?  You should be fine taking 2.5g twice a day with whichever brand of Monohydrate you decide on.  It should get the job done for you.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 5, 2011)

one heaping teaspoon supposed to be 5 grams. Ive been taking it with my morning shake and with a protein shale about 1 hour before I lift.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 5, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> one heaping teaspoon supposed to be 5 grams. Ive been taking it with my morning shake and with a protein shale about 1 hour before I lift.



You could probably cut those servings in half and be fine.


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 5, 2011)

Try Speed Xtreme by Lecheek Nutrition it has a good amout of creatine and also raised test levels. Ive been using it as a pre workout and it is really strong stuff.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 6, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> You could probably cut those servings in half and be fine.


 
so your saying all i should take is 2.5 grams of creatine twice a day? I thought 10 grams was what they say take. i like just the plain pure creatine mono i dont buy into all the hype about how it needs to be mixed with all the other stuff. i was taking it with a glass of water or throwing it onto my muscle milk shake before workouts. do i need to atleast mix it with grape juice or can i do without all the sugar?


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 6, 2011)

Id go with Creapure 100%, i regularly use PP so i would Rec PP's creapure.
New Year's sale is also going on still i think so grab it while you can.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 6, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> so your saying all i should take is 2.5 grams of creatine twice a day? I thought 10 grams was what they say take. i like just the plain pure creatine mono i dont buy into all the hype about how it needs to be mixed with all the other stuff. i was taking it with a glass of water or throwing it onto my muscle milk shake before workouts. do i need to atleast mix it with grape juice or can i do without all the sugar?



The manufacturer usually tells you to take more than needed so you run out quicker. Therefore you will buy more. More money for them.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 6, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> so your saying all i should take is 2.5 grams of creatine twice a day? I thought 10 grams was what they say take. i like just the plain pure creatine mono i dont buy into all the hype about how it needs to be mixed with all the other stuff. i was taking it with a glass of water or throwing it onto my muscle milk shake before workouts. do i need to atleast mix it with grape juice or can i do without all the sugar?



I think you would be fine taking it with breakfast and postworkout.  Or, this has been a pretty good resource for me:

The Optimal Creatine Dosing Schedule | Wannabebig



> So, now to wrap this article up???
> *The Optimal Creatine Dosing Schedule:*
> First 2 days of creatine supplementation - Load with 10g, 2 times a day (20g per day)
> After the loading phase of 20 g daily for 2 days, maintenance should be 2 g per day, Any extra is simply urinated out.
> ...





Hammer925 said:


> The manufacturer usually tells you to take more than needed so you run out quicker. Therefore you will buy more. More money for them.



Exactly!  Shop smart, shop s-mart.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 7, 2011)

cool thx guys. i think 5 grams a day is plenty i probably just pee out the rest.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 7, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> so your saying all i should take is 2.5 grams of creatine twice a day? I thought 10 grams was what they say take. i like just the plain pure creatine mono i dont buy into all the hype about how it needs to be mixed with all the other stuff. i was taking it with a glass of water or throwing it onto my muscle milk shake before workouts. do i need to atleast mix it with grape juice or can i do without all the sugar?



5 grams is all I have ever needed, more you start getting diminishing returns and run the risk of water bloat if you don't drink a lot to stay dry.  All studies show 5 grams a day is sufficient to keep muscle creatine levels high that I have ever come across... if I am wrong guys, correct me.


----------



## |Z| (Jan 7, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I like the science behind Orotine and I'm currently having a superior experience with creatine nitrate, over my usual creapure.
> 
> Nothing is more economical then mono, but Orotine is relatively cheap for what they offer.  If you can afford to sample, its worth giving these two a try, imho.



Thermolife's C-Bol is good (creatine nitrate) and I do enjoy me some Controlled Labs Green MAGnitude when I'm looking for dirt cheap and effective flavored creatine powder. The Green Apple is to die for 

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Romangod (Jan 9, 2011)

*Thermalife C-BOL*

Whose using C_BOL and does it live up to the hype?


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

*creatine*



45ACP said:


> As far as Creatine Mono, are all brands about the same or is there a particular Brand that is head and shoulders above the rest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and response's!


 i like NUTRA BIO products nothing but pure creatine products pharma grade no fillers


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried Concrete? I am not sure if it any better?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 9, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> Has anyone tried Concrete? I am not sure if it any better?



I haven't tried it, but there was a thread here on Creamono vs HCL (is concrete hcl?) earlier

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/111826-creatine-hydrochloride-vs-monohydrate.html

which linked to the old creatine graveyard article. (which puts concrete in the graveyard)

The Creatine Grave Yard


----------



## gopro (Jan 10, 2011)

Creatine Monohydrate = the GOLD STANDARD!


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 11, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I like the science behind Orotine and I'm currently having a superior experience with creatine nitrate, over my usual creapure.
> .



I'm not familiar with Orotine, I am a big fan of creapure though.


----------



## Romangod (Jan 11, 2011)

What's the hype around creatine nitrate?  Has anyone really maintained a 8 hour pump from it?


----------



## mightymouse55 (Jan 11, 2011)

if you are looking for a good creatine get some optimum nutrition creatine mono its cheap and effective i picked up 2000g for 20 bucks


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 11, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> I'm not familiar with Orotine, I am a big fan of creapure though.



Creatine Nitrate + Orotic Acid or creapure + Ortic Acid.  Any kind of  creatine + Orotic Acid will enhance the effects.  Orotic Acid increases  the amount of ATP the body can produce.  Orotic acid does this by acting  as a precursor to phosphoribosylpyrophosphate (PRPP), which in turn is  used in pyrimidine biosynthesis. The greater the amount of PRPP present  in a body, the more ATP can be produced.

Creatine acts only as a reservoir of creatine phosphates, ready to  replace the phosphate chain once ATP is broken down to ADP and  therefore, immediately creating another ATP.

However, your phospho-creatine reservoir is only maximally utilized  relative to your amount of produced ATP.  The more ATP you can produce  at one time, the better you can exploit the phospho-creatine reservoir.


----------

